# Super 8MM\16MM Cameras



## Abc (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello,

I am looking for model suggestions for Super 8MM or 16MM Cameras with specific qualities:
single frame shooting, reflex viewing and focusing.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## compur (Jul 5, 2010)

There are lots of them.

For example. Canon made a number of reflex Super 8 models.  You can find
descriptions of some of them here:
SUPER 8 cameras, ASA settings with new filmstock | what is the best super-8 camera?

Canon made a zillion of these S8 cameras so they are relatively easy to find 
at good prices. 

One of the most popular reflex 16mm movie camera is the Bolex H-16 but 
there are others, some quite pricey like the Arriflex 16 models.


----------



## Abc (Jul 5, 2010)

1. any bell and howels that fit?
2. should i go with 16mm or super 8mm for shooting animation at home? 
Thanks.


----------



## compur (Jul 5, 2010)

Abc said:


> 1. any bell and howels that fit?
> 2. should i go with 16mm or super 8mm for shooting animation at home?
> Thanks.



I'm not sure about B&H cameras.  You'd have to search around to find info
on them.

Super 8 is much more practical than 16mm for home use unless you have lots 
of money. 16mm movie film is quite expensive to purchase and process.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 5, 2010)

I'd recommend researching what batteries a particular model requires to make sure that they are still available.

If you go with a Canon S8 model I would avoid the 814 and 1014, opting for the newer 814XL or either the 1014XL or 1014XL-S. The latter models use one a set of AA batteries to power all functions including the meter. The earlier models (sans "XL" designation) also require an unavailable mercury battery. All of the XL models power the meter from the AA batteries, including the 514XL. 

BTW, the Canon 814XL or one of the 1014XL models would be a great choice. Somewhat rarer but still good choices would be the Nikon R8 and R10.


----------



## Abc (Jul 6, 2010)

I am checkung about film prices for both formats.
I have found some super 8mm bell and howells on ebay, but there is no technical info. Models: 1218, 134, 2144XL, 2123XL, 1240, T30XL.

SUPER 8 MM MOVIE CAMERA - BELL AND HOWELL on eBay (end time 07-Jul-10 10:08:08 BST)
That is one of them.

BTW, i prefer equipment that will give a picture that is less crisp and more vintage and old.

Thanks.


----------

